# Anti- Depressants & TTC



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, I have already asked the nurse but hoping i might be able to get the answer here as well.

A couple of months back i started to feel depressed but when i went to my GP i was told that there is nothing they can do b/c if i am depressed then i shouldn't be ttc n was sent on my way.
Anyway the last couple of weeks i have been falling into a deeper depression and had an appointment with another doctor who was a bit more understanding. I explained how i was feeling and told her that i have been having panic attacks when i do go out. 

I was prescribed Citalopram 20mg for 7 days (i have another appointment next week for a review before being prescribed them monthly) and i was just wondering if these are safe to take when ttc?!

I only fertility medication i am on is 100mg of Clomid

Thanks In Advance
Nikki x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Topkat,

Sorry to hear that you've been struggling with depression recently   Glad that you saw a more understanding GP at your last visit. Have they discussed access to counseling or support groups with you aswell? you should be offered this too (or even offered it first before resorting to medication).

In answer to your question about citalopram, they aren't licensed for use in pregnancy but there is evidence that when they have been used in pregnant women then they are 'safe'. There is no evidence that they cause any increase in birth defects but there are some issues with using antidepressants in later stages of pregnancy and both the mother and baby should be monitored. Citalopram isn't usually prescribed as first line treatment of depression in pregnancy (usually prescribe amitriptyline or fluoxetine).

Do speak to your GP about this if you have any concerns but it's important for you that you get the treatment you need and get better as it's important for you to be healthy when you do become pregnant. There are health issues for both the mother and the baby if depression is left untreated throughout pregnancy.

Can I ask how long you've been on clomid for? This can sometimes cause adverse effects such as nervousness/anxiety and depression. I would also discuss this with your clinic.

Wishing you all the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for replying to my message. She did mention counselling but said that the waiting list is 2 long and the fact that i have suffered with depression in the past but without medication then she'll try me on these tablets. 

I'm having a break from Clomid this month but due to start my 6th cycle next month! I will definitely have a word with my clinic.

Take care
Nikki x

P.S ur daughter has a heart melting smile


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

It is usual to treat recurrent depression with medication so it makes sense then that GP has recommended tablets. They can take upto 4 weeks to have an effect though so bear with it  Unfortunately not surprised waiting list for counselling is huge, there is an issue with access to counselling on NHS. I'd recommend looking for relevant support groups in your area though as they might be able to suggest alternatives or private help available. Don't know if you've looked on line but there are some good resources out there, a few useful website addresses below.

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/index.aspx
http://www.depressionalliance.org/
http://www.mind.org.uk/

Got fingers crossed that both the citalopram and clomid work   

Take care
Maz x

P.S. thanks for comments about Lily  I chose not to put up a pic of her in full tantrum mode 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for those links, i will have a look and see what i can get sorted x

Thanks again for ur help  
Nikki x


----------

